
Spotting a million dollars in your AWS account - kevinburke
https://segment.com/blog/spotting-a-million-dollars-in-your-aws-account/?hn=true
======
jdubs
Great write up. Working with the DBR can be painful when trying to track down
funky costs like EMR and bandwidth consumed by EMR jobs. My company
investigated at extending terraform to do some kind of tag check when applying
however we decided it would be difficult to maintain this plugin and integrate
with future versions of terraform. Now I have about 5 different lambda(* x
accounts) jobs that tags things & leveraging cloud custodian for event based
tag management.

As I've been looking for a vendor that could take over tag management for me
and roll this out to new taggable features(lambda), I'm fnding no one in the
industry has extensive tag automation. When I talk to vendors, they think I'm
using tagging for organization, while it's really for cost
management/reporting. Very strange. I wish AWS had a better tagging tool set
than what they currently offer.

------
graton
I do wonder if businesses like this should start thinking about moving to a
hybrid public/private cloud. I wonder at what point do you reach a break-even
point by running your own hardware?

